# Asus Xonar D2X + Edifier S550



## g_suresh_mps (May 12, 2012)

Hi friends,

I purchased and installed Xonar d2x and edifier s550 now i have few doubts

1. While playing mp3 audio track, Is it possible to get sound from rear and center speakers (only front and sub woofer are working )

2. While watching 5.1 Movies I am unable to hear voice loudly (rear speakers work with theater(like) feedback) 

3. Suggest me the best Software + updates for my Xonar d2x So that i can get maximum out of my sound card

I use Gigabyte EX58UD3R Boards with 1st generation i7 920 processor 3*2 GB 1333 DDR3 ram.

Help me guyz Thanks in advance


----------



## Minion (May 12, 2012)

If you use ffdshow then you can upped center speaker volume.


----------



## g_suresh_mps (May 12, 2012)

Thanks btw does it work for mp3 audio ?


----------



## Minion (May 13, 2012)

from xonar console select dolby virtual speakers.Since mp3 are not coded for 5.1 channel you are facing such problem.
download k lite mega codec pack from go to ffdshow audio decoder tick mixer change output speaker configuration to dolby.then tick volume tab tick regain volume & show current volume.check dolby decoder.
tell me if this solves your problem.

do yo switch on flexi bass switch it off may be that is causing your rear speakers to have theatre like feedback.


----------



## g_suresh_mps (May 13, 2012)

I set the dolby virtual speaker on xonar console now rear channels also working but Center channel is not working any tips to solve this issue


----------



## Minion (May 13, 2012)

Try downloading these driver install them. But remove your previous drivers with revo uninstaller.

See this link for more info
UNi Xonar  brainbit


Download driver from here
UNi Xonar 1800 v1.601.exe

Tell me if it works.


----------



## g_suresh_mps (May 13, 2012)

Thanks I'll try


----------



## Azrael5 (May 15, 2012)

g_suresh_mps said:


> Thanks I'll try



Hello Have you fixed the problem?

Is it due to edifier limitations?


----------



## g_suresh_mps (May 16, 2012)

No idea still i am unable to find a solution for this, some times if 7.1 virtual dolby is enabled i get sound from rear channels but not from center speaker


----------



## Minion (May 16, 2012)

Then i think something is wrong with your speakers you should seriously consider RMA it.
May be you should contact their customer care.


----------



## g_suresh_mps (May 16, 2012)

are You sure the problem is with speakers and not with Sound card ?


----------



## MegaMind (May 16, 2012)

First make sure the center channel is working properly.. 
Check for loose connec., try switching center to front speakers...


----------



## g_suresh_mps (May 16, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> First make sure the center channel is working properly..
> Check for loose connec., try switching center to front speakers...



ok Sure I'll try 

@MegaMind 

I took of all the connections and gave audio connections to my on board Realtek ALC888 ports and in the realtek audio panel i tested each and every speaker when i clicked i can hear sound from all speakers then i clicked on speaker fill option and played an mp3 song All speakers and sub woofer played the song so this implies there`s no problem in cable connection or speaker set

i tested the same with Xonar d2x with my humberger rechargable  speaker connected 3.5 inch jack on front speaker mp3 song played, then i connected on all the other ports there is no sound from speakers I did this with 2 channel audio input and 6 channel audio input and output i selected 5.1 and 7.1 output in all of these operations only front out jack is working 

when i enable 6 channel audio input and 7.1 virtual dolby decoder and rotate the virtual speakers on Xonar control center rear speakers some times play the mp3 song

So i have doubt in Xonar d2x`s performance

Please help me

another Issue when all jacks Front c/SW, rear(side) are connected on Xonar d2x and song is playing with full volume in windows volume mixer and 0 sound in edifier i can able to hear a very very volumed song on ALL Speakers that is playing on PC inspite of 0 volume in edifier .... 

this is confusing me


----------



## MegaMind (May 16, 2012)

Have you installed the latest version of d2x driver?


----------



## g_suresh_mps (May 16, 2012)

Yes i downloaded and installed from asus site then i installed unified drivers also


----------



## MegaMind (May 16, 2012)

Start a thread in ASUS Member Login, before going for RMA..


----------



## g_suresh_mps (May 16, 2012)

ok sure So the problem is in Sound card am i right ?


----------



## MegaMind (May 16, 2012)

^^It seems so..


----------



## g_suresh_mps (May 16, 2012)

ok I will create a Thread in Asus Site and follow the RMA process

*[Update]* I re installed the card on PCI EX x4 slot now it is working perfectly Earlier I Installed the card on x1 Slot Now the card is Working fine


----------



## macho84 (May 22, 2012)

Can you tell me how d2x is performing
I wanted to know if it can deliver true hd and master audio atleast in a decent level


----------



## g_suresh_mps (May 22, 2012)

it is performing well check review at guru 3d.com


----------



## Azrael5 (May 29, 2012)

So problems doesn't concern with edifier system but xonar d2x ... 

I own the z5500 logitech system audio matching xonar d2x and hear music always in all channels excepet one html5 music on youtube.

I've installed the latest drivers.


----------



## rockfella (Nov 10, 2013)

Center channel should not sound for music. You should listen to music in 2.0 mode and select 2 channel in audio channel as well (input). Listening to music in 5.1 mode is silliness though it might sound good but don't expect true surround in 5.1.


g_suresh_mps said:


> I set the dolby virtual speaker on xonar console now rear channels also working but Center channel is not working any tips to solve this issue


----------

